# Twins times three!



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray! Three sets of twins born in the past few days. Unfortunately March has not been spring like and I've been fretting & worrying about the cold (and it is supposed to get down to NINE tonight...ugh.) 

First we had red buck/traditional doe out of Chicago on Saturday afternoon.

Then we had twin does - one black (maybe brown? she is not sure) and one chestnut - out of Winnie. The dog told me something was up at 2AM last night and I went out to the porch to listen - didn't hear anything and came back in. Luckily she is a GREAT mom and got them dried and nursing and they survived the chilly night just fine.

Then on my way out to work this morning after feeding Budgie and checking her udder and then changing in to work clothes, she just lays right down and pops out twin black/white paint bucks! (causing me to be 3 hours late for work because their ears kept freezing & they were terrible at latching!)

I keep thanking mother nature for providing me easy uncomplicated births. Feeling so lucky. Two more does to go, one first timer, one pro.

Also had some new scale complications (ermmm...wrong units and I got upset we only had four pound goat kids - but it was actually in kilograms!) so no weights on them yet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lotsa cute bundles & GOOD mama does!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, I love that dark red/brown color, I've never seen that before
Beautiful babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow adorable! congrats I wish we had that kind of color in our herd!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I should add that these are commercial boers, not registered ( a couple of the breeding does are registered percentages.) All the kids are 25% nubian due to our new breeding buck this year who sure did throw color!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They still have a nice boer look though


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are all adorable


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

They are beautiful. Kids and does!
My herd is commercial too. I have a few that we think are fairly high percentage boer but without papers...who knows!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are just cute as buttons! congrats on the smooth deliveries!


----------

